# Is Rupert Murdoch going to get rid of World Link tv from Directv?



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Rupert Mrudoch is a right wing Zionist kind of guy from what I've heard.
I wonder if he'll get rid of channels like World LinkTV and Free Speech TV because they sometimes show programming that is VERY VERY critical of Israel's policies.
It really doesn't matter to me since I have Dish, but I do believe in free speech and in there being many different points of view available to people, and you just don't get opposing views on the regular media, and it's basically just a monopoly of the same viewpoint. 
It is good that channels like World LinkTV, Free Speech TV, Tv Japan, and BBC America and many others exist on dbs so you can get opposing views you rarely or never get on the mainstream US media monopoly.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Basically, either provider can drop WorldLink, Free Speach or others for paid religion channels that will pay cariage and qualify for PI requirement.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

IMHO, it's a little early to concede that Murdoch will end up with D*. But many posters here and other places seem very gleeful about that possibility. 

It may be a long time before we know if E*'s bid fails. 

If Murdoch does get D*, I would expect nothing less than a fair and balanced channel lineup.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

I believe the law that created the PI set-aside does not allow the providers (D*, E*, or your local cableco) to prohibit points of view from being expressed on a PI channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I doubt Rup would get rid of World Link, provided he gets D*. FSTV isn't on D* so that one's not a problem. I've always liked how E* puts the PI channels in the 94xx range, I never travel that high up so I don't have to be bothered with them. Speaking of PI, usualy in December both providers add a few to the line up. I wonder what exciting PI channels Charlie will add this year.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Probably the Goat Hurders Network


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

Is this before or after he gets his 18 month suspended sentence and $5,000,000 fine for his part in the NDS scandal?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

How can you expect an answer to a question like this? The whole thing is specualtive.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by markh _
> *
> 
> If Murdoch does get D*, I would expect nothing less than a fair and balanced channel lineup.  *


Riiiiiiiiiiight. Just like FoxNews is "fair and balanced". Anyone has to tell me they're fair....isn't.

But *ASSUMING* that Murdoch the scum gets DirecTV (and one can assume he wants it badly, since he's denied it several times), one can hope that WL is so far underneath Murdoch's radar that he doesn't even know it's there. But if not, World Link will be toast so fast it won't even be funny.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael P _
> *I believe the law that created the PI set-aside does not allow the providers (D*, E*, or your local cableco) to prohibit points of view from being expressed on a PI channel. *


No doubt...but don't be surprised if WL is suddenly replaced by the new Pat Robertson "public interest" channel......


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

For my money & level of interest, (not accounting for legal requirements), they can drop ALL of the PI's.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mnassour _
> *
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiight. Just like FoxNews is "fair and balanced". Anyone has to tell me they're fair....isn't.
> ...


Mnassour, I feel the same way about it as you. I was being sarcastic but used the quick reply window. What I should have put in was  or  pr maybe one of these just for Rupe

:hi:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mnassour _
> *
> 
> No doubt...but don't be surprised if WL is suddenly replaced by the new Pat Robertson "public interest" channel...... *


I'm still waiting for the Martha Stewart's Guide To Good Morals And Ethics channel where she gets to demonstrate how tasty crab cakes can be prepared on a stainless steel toilet in her 4X8 cell as well as trade tips on preparing roast duck and insider stock trading,


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I heard that after the he gets D*, he is going to unleash News Corp commandos on those FSTV commies. He will then replace the FSTV programming with imposter radical-ultra-far-right-wing messages. Look for hidden clues like:

Captialism: See the evil video tape collection: $19.95 mail order.
IMF: Helping where it can
Men with haircuts
Middle Aged women who dye their hair.
Castro: Liberation still waiting to pay off.

Cyclone


----------

